# Neco?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anybody heard about these?

''...slot car bodies called NECO, they fit Tyco slim chassis''


dw


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have never heard of them. Where did you hear the name? Do you have one?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm gonna kick myself for saying this but I saw a couple on eebay.

Now I'm gonna lose 'em both!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very interesting ... and very familiar.

Do you know - did Holeshot Painting do the custom paint work?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I did a search on yahoo. I could only find slot car motors by neco for the bigger scales. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Anybody heard about these?
> 
> ''...slot car bodies called NECO, they fit Tyco slim chassis''
> 
> ...


I think you meant TYCO R/C (radio control). I think i have seen it before. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I meant what I said.

I also, as predicted, got outbid on ebaay!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

how about a link to the auction? would like to see a pic.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

joez870 said:


> would like to see a pic.


.........


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

It's so shinny, it almost looks like a lexan body.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

another one:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wow...
$34 for the Tony Stewart car... Body only..?
*whew*


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

These are factory??
They have what looks suspiciously like Tyco wheels to me. Also, the details look kind of "thick". Are you sure it's not just a home-made bod?


Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't understand what the fuss is all about. If it's the paint job that is commanding the big price tag you can get a top notch paint shop like Holeshot to paint up any body you want. Check out the pages of custom NASCAR hardbodies on this site:

http://www.geocities.com/holeshot101/164hardbodies1.html


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I meant what I said.
> 
> I also, as predicted, got outbid on ebaay!


Hey Dean,

what is the ebay item #?? who is the seller? 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

boss9 said:


> These are factory??
> They have what looks suspiciously like Tyco wheels to me. Also, the details look kind of "thick". Are you sure it's not just a home-made bod?
> 
> 
> Cheers..


It is likely home-made but the guy making them trades as NECO.

I'm pretty sure the guy on ebbay plans to sell unpainted bodies, then we will see if the price is more reasonable...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I contated somone who won ones of these bodies, this is what he had to say:

''NECO body is hand made resin looks ok BUT not as good as TYCO or LIFE LIKE factory bodies i bought mine to get the TONY STEWERT paint job it weights about the same as a TYCO BODY MAIN ADVANTAGE IS IT FITS 440-X2 NARROW CHASSIS AND THEY MAY HAVE MODELS NO ONE ELSE MAKES ALWAYS GLAD TO HELP ANY WAY I CAN THANKS''

Sorry for the caps, they are not mine!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Those bodies were painted by Holeshot, except for the clearcoat. Holeshot can paint you any Tomy Stewart body, any year, any theme, on your choice of body. Of course you'll have to wait a little and won't be able to get it on E-Bay this week.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I did think the Dodge looked good, but I'm not really up with Nascar enough so it could just be a LL clone!


----------

